# Need help staying up to study.. Polar Bear Snuff



## 22338

Hi, I heard of this legal stimulant called polar bear snuff, it's just caffine and ginsing stuff like that. I can't find it any where. DOes any one know where I could find it? Thanks!


----------



## 22443

I've never heard of it...isn't it a pain in the butt watching everyone else down cups and cups of coffee to stay awake?







No fair! My sister always told me that if you put hot water with Jello mix and drink it, you'll stay up, but I'm not sure if that would make you sick or not.


----------



## 14928

If I take any caffine at all it makes me very ill. Maybe it stimulates the colon and sends it into overtime. I occasionaly will go for a midnight run up the trail to stay awake.


----------



## LadyCaet

when I worked in the call centre and I had mono, my friend and I would use "wake-ups" little pink pills we found in the pharmacy next door, and take them with water. Do not use St.John's Wort whatever you do, if you are on immodium, because the two seem to disagree and make me vomit.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Generally caffiene pills and ginsing are relatively safe.If Caffiene in coffee or soda bothers you (diarrhea or increase heart rate or any of those things) it will bother you in pill form.There are quite a few of these produts on the market by all sorts of names. I don't know this one in particular.But one word of warning. Good sleep habits generally help you learn and study, so often making yourself stay up all night to study for a test may get you nowhere. Extra hours of work when you won't remember what you did doesn't help much, especially in the long run. You might be able to keep some of the cramming for the test, but you will just have to recram the same material later for the final. Usually for the long haul getting your sleep every night and spreading the studying out over more days ends up being more productive in the end, but it may mean giving up some other stuff to get more study time in every day.K.PS...don't know about where you live, but every place I know where truckers get diesel has a wide selection of these products.


----------

